# Medir voltaje en puente rectificador



## Elektro90 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hola,

Cómo puedo medir la potencia/voltaje del puente de diodos de una Fuente ATX ENCENDIDA?

Sinceramente no sé donde poner las puntas (negra y roja) del tester digital, pues me confunde
cual es el negativo y el positivo cuando pasa corriente, además esos diodos manejan AC y DC en sus extremos

Tengo que hacer 2 pruebas:

1) a un puente conformado por 4 diodos rectificadores comunes.
2) a un punte integrado con 4 diodos internos.

 Les adjunto 3 imagenes para que me guien como debe poner las puntas y en que escala y que valores aprox debo obtener, pues he creo que he oido que de la salida del puente hay 311 Vdc para una tensión de línea de 220 Vac..

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 13, 2011)

2 cosas que debes saber:

1) no podés medir la potencia de nada con 1 sólo tester
2) en realidad no vas a medir la tensión de los diodos..sino la tensión de entrada y la de salida

Por un lado la tensión de entrada será alterna, asi que vas a usar tu tester en alterna...y vas a colocar las puntas así:

a) en el puente rectificador integrado: en los terminales del centro
b) en el de 4 diodos, las vas a colocar donde NO se unan 2 cátodos ni 2 ánodos

Para medir la contínua, presta atención a los bornes del rectificador integrado...dicen + y -
Para medirla en el otro...fijate que vos tenes una imagen bien clarita de cual es el positivo (2 cátodos) y el negativo ( 2 ánodos)

Podría estar conectado así..


----------



## Elektro90 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hola DJ DRACO

No sé si te entendí bien eso de poner la puntas del tester..

Te adjunto 2 imágenes donde según mi entendimiento después de leerte se mediría la continua y la alterna.
Lo que me fue un poco duro de entender fue como graficar para medir la alterna pues asumí poner las puntas del tester en el mismo diodo 2 y 4 con respecto a tierra.
 El diodo 1 y 3 dan voltaje continúo, pero el diodo 2 y 4 dan voltaje alterno. 

El color rojo simboliza el cable + (positivo) del tester digital y el color negro el cable - (negativo).

aquí pongo las imágenes para que me corrija.. a otra cosa, el voltaje que debo obtener de dichas medidas es 311 VDC en diodo 1 y 3??? pues he leido que se multiplica por el voltaje de linea, es decir, 220v x 1.4142= 311 que debe salir del puente y llegar al condensador...

Ahora, para medir el puente integrado,  las patas extremas dan VDC y las patas del medio dan ADC, es correcto eso???

Por qué me interesa medir esto?. Pues he oido a técnicos que hay casos especiales donde los puentes
pasan  la prueba al medir en frio (apagado-sin voltaje), pero hay fugas en caliente (prendido con voltaje).

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 14, 2011)

Correcciones básicas:

1) Los pines de un puente de diodos no dan corriente alterna...reciben la alterna y dan la contínua...que en rigor no es contínua sino picos consecutivos positivos

2) los dibujos estan correctos, pero no la forma de medir... en ningún caso...analicemos:
a) en el primer dibujo estás midiendo cada diodo en sus extremos por ende sólo vas a medir la caida de tensión en el diodo que suele ser de 0,7V
b) en el segundo caso siempre vas a estar midiendo la Vcc de salida, fijate bien que donde colocas las puntas para medir, se unen por las pistas...estan en paralelo por ende la tensión será la misma, que es la de salida

Tenés en tu pc algún simulador tipo el Live Wire o alguno para ver que pasa cuando haces lo que explicas en tus dibujos? te va a ayudar mucho experimentar


----------



## Elektro90 (Oct 14, 2011)

Me dices que ninguna de las formas es correcta,

pero en tu afirmación b) dices que tanto la medición del diodo 1 y 3 darán la misma
tensión VDC.. eso tampoco es correcto??.

Lo que interesa entonces es sólo medir la salida del diodo 1 y/o 3?

Como mencioné antes supe de un electróníco que detecto fugas en caliente
al puente de diodos pero no frio todo estaba bien.

Por favor le mando la imagen del puente sin ponerle las puntas del tester para que ud MISMO las ponga (tanto el rojo como el negro) como yo INTENTE en cada diodo que debo medir..puesto que este gráfico es más explicativo.

Y también muchas gracias por el programa que me recomendo, lo buscaré e instalaré.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 14, 2011)

Es que no sé bien qué es lo que querés medir, realmente no sé...

Si querés medir la caida de tensión en cada diodo...para saber cuanto se pierde...el primer dibujo tuyo estaría bastante acertado...pero igualmente la corriente alterna no te dejaría medir bien


----------

